# GPA?



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow:XI never knew anyone had the same problem.I go to College and was able to maintain a 3.9 my Feshman year.It was mainly because I was able to not let the disease take over me........I always went to class, it didn't matter what I felt or "smelled" like at times when I had diahierriah.But now, coming into my Sophomore year, the problem isn't classes, ITS ROOMMATES.I don't know what IBS Type A-D is, but my IBS is probably in the worse, or 2nd to worse stage. I spend hours in the bathroom every day, and I hate going to the bathroom because ultimately it is just a waste of time.So the real challenge, is how do you deal with bad IBS while surrounding yourself with 3 other roommates and one bathroom. The other 3 guys are bound to think you are a freak if you stay in the bathroom for so long and I am honestly getting worriedI am going to U of Michigan next semester (I am also gonna major in CS), but I am AFRAID of living with roommates, I an handle the classes...


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Brian,Good luck! Maybe you can mention to your roommates that you have food allergies or a sensitive stomach, if you are uncomfortable discussing IBS. That way you don't have to worry about hiding them.


----------



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

It's great that you can handle your classess. My grades suffered greatly after my freshman year because of IBS. Anyways, I think you should tell your roommates. You don't have to tell them you have IBS, but you could just say you tend to have stomach problems. I don't think it matters what they think of you. As long as you get some stress relief from telling them, it's ok. Who knows, one of them might have IBS. Remember "IBS affects 10-15% of the population."


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't really like the "IBS affects 10-15% of the population" thing.That's where most of the stigma lies.I wish they only factored in the moderate-severe cases, because I know people that say they have IBS, but eat pizza, ice cream, and mexican food, and NEVER have diarrhea or intestinal pain.The people with symptoms once a month that complain about IBS because their GP diagnosed them need to get real. They don't have IBS...and they're giving people that actually do have IBS problems. When people like that talk about "IBS", it makes people think it's some minor inconvenience that doesn't interfere with a person's life (we should be able to do everything and anything because John Doe doesn't have to use the bathroom all the time and he has IBS, "too"), when real "sufferers" of IBS battle with the illness on a daily basis.


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

Brian, any chance of getting a single room?


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeh, I think I will be able to to because I helped my dad with siding


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

IBS-D is the main reason why I'm not staying in a dormitory, I would like to stay there because of ease of transport to school but I'm really anxious how my roommates will react to my IBS. And getting a single room will be so expensive. So I let go of that opportunity. And about my gpa it's just average, hopefully I didn't failed any subjects. But I expect higher grades when I'm free of IBS.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I would just tell them that you have a digestive disorder and sometimes have to be in the bathroom quite a bit. Hopefully they will respect your privacy at that. Please don't use the I've got food allergies thing because just like what Grant was saying about the stigma of IBS, it gives us real food allergy sufferers the same stigma. The university near me has a nutritional specialist that students can use through housing services, it might be worthwhile to talk to someone like that at your university if they have it. They tend to have good ideas about how to navigate the school food system while having different ailments that prohibit eating anything and everything. Not that I'm an advocate for medications because I'm not, but speaking to your doctor about maybe some anti-anxiety medications might not be a bad idea if you're anxious about living with others, it just might take the edge of to be able to live a bit more comfortably.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the info from the posts!Honugirl- I do have serious IBS.......I spend at average 2-3 hours a day in the bathroom and my stomach is very sensitive to everything that I eat. I took the allery test and came out postive (6) to wheat/gluten and 5 to oats.....Thats a drastic eating problem


----------



## 22599 (Nov 27, 2006)

I live int he dorms right now with a roommate and 2 suitemates. It is hard, I am not going to lie at all. My symptoms seemed to be okay at the beginning of the year and then they got to the point of not being able to hide them anymore. It is embarassing. Sometimes I spend every 1/2 hour in the bathroom...that is terrible! My roommate knows I struggle with ibs, but finds herself helpless when I lay on my bed crying because of the pain. I am always always sick with someone, with a day of grace inbetween sicknesses and she is frustrated with me, but there is nothing I can do! We have a "CJ" which means Community John that anybody can use and it is not attached to any dorm. Sometimes I go camp out in there for a while because I know it will not bother anyone too much if I take it. If you are uncomfortable talking about it, just say "food allergy" or "sensitive somtach" or something. It is not easy being sick all of the time. I go home a lot because I cannot stand how I feel 24/7 - this "syndrome" is a daily battle, but it is possible to live in the dorms with it.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Are you avoiding those things? Because I have an allergy to eggs, dairy, and wheat/gluten and when I eat those things, my IBS goes through the roof. If you've got food allergies, then let people know, they'll help keep you honest. My family sure does. Of course, I know too that if I eat something, I'll pay for it later. I'd still look at talking to a nutritionist, they're pretty good at seeing the whole nutritional picture. They may also want you to keep a food diary in relation to your symptoms so that you can see if what you are eating is a factor in your IBS. The more you worry about it too, I think the worse it might get. Try to relax. Talk to disabilty serivces and see if they can help you out in the housing department. Maybe they can set you up with a single room if they're available or other accomodations.


----------



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey brian!! CS? whats that? Criminal Science? Im at UWGB in wisconsin but was looking at U of Michigan. I have Ibs but im not in the bathroom more than a hour.


----------



## 14532 (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like torture. Another really hard thing at college is all the #### you eat and the odd hours too. Can you try to get kitchen access and become everyone's favourite male cook?! it'll make the girls happy







Definately use all the campus facilities too - nutritionist, psychologist etc. It's the only time in your young life that the insurance and services are that good. I wish i did more of that when i was in school.


----------



## 20590 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Brian. I also was diagnosed with IBS, and it's awful! I'm in the bathroom on an average on 10-12 times a day. There were days at the beginning of this semester where I didn't leave my dorm. And my grades stink! No pun intended.







I found that keeping a body journal helped me to find my trigger foods. It also showed me what foods I could eat and still function. I also talked to the food director in the dining commons and they make food for me that won't make my IBS flare up as bad. I am also taking some OTC meds that are really helpful with bloating and abdominal pain. I am impressed with your GPA thus far. Keep up the great work! Good luck with the rooming situation!!!!


----------

